

The looming (storage) bandwidth wall - timf
http://scalability.org/?p=1848

======
obecalp
Retrieving data to process and storing back to some giant "storage units" are
becoming more and more obsolete. The future is google style: data is
replicated and backed up at all times and you push computation to data to
explore data locality.

------
pronoiac
Mitigate this by keeping redundant copies on multiple servers, avoiding having
similar servers with largely the same set of chunks.

